# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Champix

## Simmeke

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben 44 en heb besloten om m.b.v. champix te gaan stoppen met roken.
Dit is mijn eerste stoppoging. De wil is er al lang, maar mijn wilskracht ?
Ik ben nu met de derde dag van champix bezig, ik heb constant een opgejaagd gevoel.
Heb wel minder gerookt op dag 2, maar de zin is nog altijd even heftig.
Heeft iemand ervaring met het gebruik van Champix ?

Liefst positieve ervaringen.

Groetjes
Simmeke

----------


## Janneke

Hoi, heb je nog ervaringen met Champix gevonden?

Liefs, Janneke

----------

